# What to do with canned diced pears?



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

I just picked up a commercial sized can of diced pears and was wondering if anyone may have some ideas what we could do with it. Undoubtably we will eat a fair portion of them but I was thinking there may be something else good! I was thinking pear cobbler but that seemed rather unappealing. I'm doing chemo right now so my imagination is blah...:hohum:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I would mix oatmeal, brown sugar, and spices and sprinkle over the top of them with a little butter and bake them.....like an apple crisp....you can always make some little fried pies with them....add some cinnamon, sugar and butter to some and use them over ice cream...instead of an apple cake, bake a pear cake...hope you get to feeling better....and you can always make you a smoothie to drink....


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Is there room for Jello?


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

I would make pear crumble and pear bread.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

It all sounds good to me!
Hope you get to feeling better.  ((hugs)) Been there done that, got the t-shirt!


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know what a fried pie is but it sounds good-have to look that up. And smoothies have been a regular for me around here. I suppose pear bread would freeze well and maybe even a cake would too. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cold pears and cottage cheese, I eat a quart a week....James


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

I make pear upside down cake. Just like a pineapple upside down cake. I add walnuts to the pears in the bottom of the pan. 

serve with some vanilla bean ice cream and you have a bowl of yummy goodness


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Micks Pear Tea Cake
Â© Mick Blake Baree 2001
I make a pear tea cake. I make a sponge cake batter , and this is the only hard part I use a bean tin that has had both ends remove (a cylinder) I grease a 10" round cake tin (high sided one) now take a cup of diced drained can pears add a little dark brown sugar 2 tablespoons and Â¼ teaspoon of cinnamon mix together and sit the tin in the center of the cake tin now add the pear mix and holding the tin push it flat now pour in the sponge batter into the cake tin around the tin which has the pear mix inside it , Now it you have greased the bean tin just use a wooden spoon to push any pear mix the doesn't stay in place back down as you pull the bean tin out of the batter leaving the pears in the center of the Sponge cake batter if the batter is not high enough to cover the pears just sprinkle a little sugar over the pears and bake in a pre-heated oven at 180CÂº for 45 to 55 mins . Cool in tin and serve with a nice cuppa tea.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I would sit them on the shelf until I got over the chemo yuck and could enjoy them. Then simply chill and serve with cottage cheese for breakfast.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I have also made pear upside down cake, doing it just like a pineapple upside down cake. They are good.
Pear cobbler is also good, although I know you said it didn't sound appealing right now.
You can also substitute them for apples and make pies.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There is a web site called On the road and in the kitchen with Dorie. The website is Dorie Greenspan

Go there and find the recipe for French Pear Tart. I use fresh pears, but canned pears would work. It's not as much work as it looks like and it makes the very best pastry that you've ever eaten.


----------

